
When One App Rules Them All: The Case of WeChat and Mobile in China - jseliger
http://a16z.com/2015/08/06/wechat-china-mobile-first/?from=timeline&isappinstalled=0&nsukey=%2F5QBU%2FsxpVCdCfuvl%2FmKjRgKs0iqmO9SitUSEEBxRyIOUPe8bFTcrBLFWUHw%2Fj%2Bkyobnr%2FJ4Zk04a3VByvzJmw%3D%3D
======
amyjess
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10038805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10038805)

